# Millway Cheese Factory, Harby, Leicestershire. Oct 10.



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2010)

A firswt visit for me, Millway Cheese produced Stilton and blended Cheeses for the major Supermarkets, not a lot else to say as info is very scant, does anyone have anymore they can help with?


----------



## jjstenso (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice one,

I like this. Looks like a nice relaxed explore...

P.S I thought those first cheese shots were real cheeses to start with...!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 24, 2010)

That's exactly what the wife thought!! Thanks, it was an easy mooch. Did the tunnel afterwards.


----------



## Deepcover (Oct 25, 2010)

I live in Harby....my mom ust to work at this site......But since the gypos cleared all the expensive copper and stainless out theres been no security at all... But beware of the local neighbourhood watch .....they are total Dickheads,......I.E... D'ont park at the main gates like most folk do ...park at the Nagshead pub in the village 200yrds east  cheers DP


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2010)

Deepcover said:


> I live in Harby....my mom ust to work at this site......But since the gypos cleared all the expensive copper and stainless out theres been no security at all... But beware of the local neighbourhood watch .....they are total Dickheads,......I.E... D'ont park at the main gates like most folk do ...park at the Nagshead pub in the village 200yrds east  cheers DP



It was actually quite a good explore, I thoroughly enjoyed it, although there wasn't much on site left.


----------



## El Supremo (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice one fella, but couldn't get Alan Partridge out of my head after seeing your pics 
"Smell my cheese"


----------



## night crawler (Oct 25, 2010)

What no cheese grommet and there I was reaching for me crackers. Looks like it was a good place to look round.


",......I.E... D'ont park at the main gates like most folk do ...park at the Nagshead pub in the village 200yrds east "

You know I really did not think people were that stupid to do that by hey I suppose there are.


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool stuff, it was stripped ages ago but its well messed up now. Did you not see all the blood in the corridor?!

Parking at the gates FTW!


----------



## MD (Oct 25, 2010)

nice shots 
its not changed much 
my main memory of it was "cold" very cold !!


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks MD, you're right, it was bloody freezing. We climbed the gate and it was covered in Frost. I was suprised how beautiful rural Leicestershire is, and why there was such a large factory in such an isolated area.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 28, 2010)

CHEESE! awesome. Was that a little cheese experimentation labs, where they tried to combine Gouda with Edam to make Godam?


----------



## ceejam (Oct 28, 2010)

nice stuff, did it stink..... sorry I had to ask.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 28, 2010)

jjstenso said:


> P.S I thought those first cheese shots were real cheeses to start with...!



Me too


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 28, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> Me too



Ditto 

Good explore BS


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought the last photo said Milliways for a second. Shades of Douglas Adams


----------



## Munchh (Oct 29, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> .......................... and why there was such a large factory in such an isolated area.



Mate the creamery near me at South Chard stinks on a good day so if this is in a remote location, the smell is reason enough. 

Nice report Shucky, are you gonna stop anytime soon and let the rest of us catch up?


----------

